# Survival tips in case you find yourself in a horror movie



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks to Gromit05 who found this. This info may save someone's life one day (okay that's _probably _a bit of a stretch, but it is funny). 

http://www.i-mockery.com/halloween/bag/horror-movie-survival-guide.php


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very amusing Thanks for sharing that, Demon Dog.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

Demon Dog said:


> Thanks to Gromit05 who found this. This info may save someone's life one day (okay that's _probably _a bit of a stretch, but it is funny).
> 
> http://www.i-mockery.com/halloween/bag/horror-movie-survival-guide.php


Very funny. Thx for posting!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that was great. they left out an obvious one out though. never wear heals. you cannot run in heals


----------



## cherryred (Sep 9, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> that was great. they left out an obvious one out though. never wear heals. you cannot run in heals


That is true, good way to fall.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Too funny! What a great list.


----------

